
Making Friends and Finding a Place to Pitch Your Tent - teruakohatu
https://advrider.com/tent-thread-with-a-little-generosity-you-can-travel-the-world/
======
teruakohatu
This is one of the most caring communities online. Recently an interview was
published on the site's homepage. The subject of the interview, an endurance
motorcyclist, had recently posted on her Facebook page saying her sister
needed a new kidney. After the interview she was flooded with offers from the
ADVrider community offering to be donors. One of them eventually donated their
kidney.

